# Atrial Fibrillation Ablation by RF



## jleclerc

Is there a code for atrial fibrillation ablation by radiofrequency catheter?


----------



## welshcl

Ablations for A-fib are typically performed with radiofrequency but can also be performed using cryotherapy or ultrasound and regardless of which method is used the codes are the same.  Depending on what is documented there are two codes that reflect ablations: 93650, 93651.  Again, based on documentation there are many other codes that can be billed along with the ablation code (mapping, EP studies, etc) but if you are just looking for a-fib ablation codes have a look at 93650 and 93651 in the CPT.


----------

